# Review of Dust Deputy by Oneida



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I agree with you 110%...*

I have had the Dust Deputy for a few years also… and simply LOVE IT!

It's absolutely amazing how well it works!

*EDIT:*

Cool TIP on the Festool hose! I will check it out! It's a pain trying to connect some of those small connections, like from my PC ROS!

I use a cheap Router switch to control the shopvac… I have the switch mounted on a hooked piece of wood where it can me moved and Hung over things, etc. Works great!

My DD is my primary dust control system… moveing it to Bnad saw, Table saw, router table, sanders, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Joe - At the time of the purchase I was put off by the price. I will say I recommend it though after 3 years of use. It works so well and has saved me so much time that I have to admit that it was worth the cost.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I waited until it was on Sale and FREE Shipping! LOL I think it was $69.95… a real savings from $90 + shipping

I have Rigid shop vac… I built added a side shelf that wraps around the vac and holds the Dust Deputy too… All of it is easy to move around… although I don't have to move it around very much… I have it pretty well centrally located in my garage and a long hose that goes to the machines…

Did you enter this Review TWO TIMES?!

Keep this one… if you're going to delete one… LOL


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I suppose I have no excuse for not having one of these, since I draw dust from a random orbital sander directly into a shopvac, and the filter is constantly overwhelmed.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Todd: I replaced all of my filter media in both the Ridgid and the Lowes Shop vac with Hepa filters I have completely filed up the vac container and the hose solid with wood chips before the vacuum motor started to complain. So I didn't notice if you are using Hepa or standard MFG. filter media. Around here the Hepa filters cost about $25 - $30 but I've found better filtering and less duct getting back into the air.

I'll have to look into the DD arrangement and possibility set that up at the toy workshop because we are always emptying the ShopVacs.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

One foot note. don't use an air hose to clean a Heps filter. It's OK to use water to clean them out but the air hose will take the Hepa filter media off of the fabric underneath.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Great Review, and I echo the comments regarding the festoon hose. Many times reviewer forgets those little details. But good lord, it's $155.00! I will have to keep looking. Thanks!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

JJohnston - The Dust Deputy makes a world of difference, you will wonder why you didn't get it sooner.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Milo - The next best hoses are at Home Depot. I have both the large and small hoses. They are only about $38 or $40. They are very flexible, do a decent job at dissipating static, swivel at both ends, and come with a variety of fittings.

The blue high grade hoses from Lowe's only swivel on one end and it just kills an otherwise nice hose.

I will have to cover these and how I hook them up to my tools in a future video.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Karson - I added a picture in the review entry of the dust filter I use.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Another great review Todd! Thanks for taking the time to share your experience. We all appreciate it!


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Great review! I will seriously have to rethink my space problem to be able to incorporate the DD. I have the same Bosch sander and I'm just using its vacuum filter, and its loaded after about 3 hours of use with a coating of dust everywhere in my shop.
Thank you for the excellent review.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I just purchased a DD when Woodcraft had their 10% off everything sale but have yet to have a chance to hook it up. I'm eagerly awaiting time to do so.

As for the Festool hose, I have it from my CT36 but I also bought this which is a Bosch version of the 35mm hose (non anti static). It's currently $35 but I bought it for $28 (just keep an eye on it im sure price will drop). The picture is incorrect as the fitting on the end is AN EXACT REPLICA of the festool hose fitting (as evidenced by the photo from a buyer in the photos section). http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-VAC005-5-Meter-Vacuum-Hose/dp/B0000AV78B/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364698798&sr=8-1&keywords=Bosch+vacuum+hose


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Matt - thanks for the heads up on the Bosch hose. The antistatic feature of the Festool hose works even on this setup and it is kind of a bonus.

I have other hoses that will discharge on my occasionally and it can be quite painful at times. Once I actually thought to myself that if I had a pacemaker the shock likely would have messed it up


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I an also guilty of ot having one of these, when there is an identified need


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

It makes a HUGE difference in the dust control when using a random orbit sander.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Todd, no problem. There is also an anti static Bosch hose which I believe is in the $95 range, still cheaper than the festool.

Yep, here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-5-Meter-Anti-Static-Hose-35mm/dp/B0000AV79B/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1364704758&sr=8-9&keywords=Bosch+vacuum+hose


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I had heard that basically there were other companies with compatible hoses and that is because they are a European standard and so companies like Bosch and Festool have compatible hose fittings.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice review and video…..........................


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 review Todd. Appreciate your time


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review, I had one and just out grew it and went with a central system hooked up to all the tools. With that said I agree this think worked great! Enjoy…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Ken - I really need a larger central DC system in my shop. But I had to buy another work vehicle last fall so I will have to wait longer again now. Even as a business I still have a budget and it is just as tight as anybody's.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Great review Todd. Really took the standard review up a notch. I will have to do better next time, though I can not see myself making a video….


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for a great review Todd. Woodcraft have the cyclone only for $39.99 right now. You can buy it with two 5 gallon buckets for $89.99. $50 for two 5 gallon buckets is a bit steep. Couldn't I use any old 5 gallon bucket? Also, the steel version ($199.00) looks way bigger, what does that buy me, more capacity, better extraction? Thanks.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Marty - Oh cool, you are back in Columbus, OH! I live in Billings now but hail from Centerburg. I still return to Ohio to do work occasionally. My highest end projects are back there.

I definitely was not very specific on why I recommend the steel model. #1- I don't entirely trust the plastic top won't pop off, I lean towards trusting the build of a steel model more. #2 - The increased capacity of going from the 5 gallon bucket to 10 sounds like a good idea to me. #3 - The steel model with drum looks like it would roll around and be stable on it's own.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Centerburg is nice. I was also wondering if a larger container with a bag inside it would work, then one could simply lift out the bag and be done. Only problem is, I think the bag might suck closed without some kind of positive pressure valve. What do you think?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Some large cyclone DC units allow you to place trash bags inside the 55 gal drums and they offer a cage to place inside the bag to keep it from getting sucked up into the fan.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

So I spent all day thinking about the DD cyclone, especially since I am into my workbench build and just (sort of) hand milled my slabs followed by cleaning my shop vac filter <g>. I braved the evening rush hour traffic to drive the 35 minutes to Woodcraft to pick one up. Guess what? They were out!!! Oh no. I wasn't going home empty handed so I sprung for the kit with the two buckets etc. I'll put it together after supper. Thanks again Todd, your review inspired me.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Marty - You will certainly be fine with the Dust Deputy kit.

Take note of how I installed a wooden ring on the lid to reinforce it.

I assembled the cyclone on the lid and did not care for how it appeared to be a weak link. So I made the wooden reinforcement ring and it made a big difference.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Interestingly, The WoodWhisperer did a cyclone shootout a while ago and the DD won out in his tests.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Ahh yes, I saw that one. He did a nice job.

I only have the Dust Deputy and cannot legitimately make any direct comparisons. I can only vouch for how well mine works. I think you will be pretty happy with it.

I stopped in to the new WoodCraft Store last summer when I visited. I spent a lot of money at the old location.

I have also spent a lot of money at the original WoodWerks on the east side. If you stop in and tell them "Todd in Montana says Hi" they will know who you are talking about


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I use a DD with a porter cable drywall hepa vac. Nice part is that starting the tool will automatically start the vacuum.

I have the HF 2hp dust collector with the Rockler dust collector adapters for 50 gallon plastic drum to use with the jointer, band saw and table saw.

The separators are best thing by far I bought. Dumping the shop vac cans and HF bags were terrible.

Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Todd, I haven't made it there yet (40 miles north of Toledo), but have been told that woodwerks is a super candy store for wood workers. Several people around me go there for an annual sale they hold.

Steve.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Steve - It is certainly a great store!

Have you been to Keim Lumber in Charm yet? It might be closer and is pretty amazing. I have bought a lot of lumber there.

http://www.keimlumber.com


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Todd, I have plenty of wood sources within an hour, Keim would be 3.5 hours each way. Nothing the size or selection of Grizzly or Woowerks as far as tools to actually see and choose from near me.

Steve.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Steve - Yikes! You are farther away than I originally thought - my bad


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Got my DD put together, but I can't safely cut the ring of wood yet (still building a decent bench and didn't want to take the time to setup my router) so I will add that later. When I opened my shop vac I was shocked (it was still sucking well):









The filter was pretty clogged:









After cleaning up the usual spillage getting the crap from the shopvac into the bag, it was all in the DD and not a spec in the shopvac:









I am stoked! Great product.

Only thing left to decide is how I am going to secure it, because it does tend to tip easily. I'll figure it out.

Thanks again Todd!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow! Looks like it will work out for you!

If you have a 5 gal bucket just put some weight in the bottom and set the DD bucket in it. That is all I did and it works great.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm glad I picked the DD…

... it has worked for me as it did for Marc…

*Fantastic!*


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Good to hear Joe! I was just sitting here in between coats of finish and looking at the Super Dust Deputy


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Todd:

I have two cyclones in my shop. My first build was a shop vac with a ClearVue mini and a 25gal trash can. I use this on the machines with 2" ports that require high flow.

Next I retrofit my Delta 50-760 with a Super Dust Deputy for the machines with 4" ports that require more air volume. I have been using it for a year now and only have a handful of dust in the bag.

Review is HERE

Blog on the build is "HERE"


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

TechRedneck - That was some great information and pictures you shared in those posts. You guys keep pushing me a little closer to getting that Dust Deputy for my 2 hp dust collector.

I am not really interested in making my own separator. I will end up spending time and money on redoing the mount and setting it up with a drum anyway. I would rather buy a very effective cyclone separator.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Just reading a review in recent issue of Fine Woodworking on modifying single stage dust collection systems. They gave the Super Dust Deputy high marks.

Based on the positive feedback of Super Dust Deputy owner and my experience with the little Dust Deputy, I think the article in Fine Woodworking just sealed the deal for what I need to do to improve my singe stage dust collector performance.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Geeze Todd, are you working for Oneida now or what ? All the energy that you've put into this post pushing them you could of built a good Separator, but I guess that you don't like building things anymore huh ? I have a Delta 50-760 Dust Collector also, I designed an onboard Separator for it with a Thien baffle inside. It was fun to do, and saved me alot of money. It works very well, and in my opinion is the best bang for the buck in a portable DC.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

No sir, no tool company owns me. I have had offers though!


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, it looks to me like your trying to get another offer. Goodluck. Everyone is a machinery reviewer nowdays.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

SawSucker - took a look at your profile. Almost all of your comments exude acidity.

Activating Block Feature Now.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Todd 
A super review and video,your reviews and videos are always very well done with great details A++++


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the dust deputy and only clean my shop vac filter every few months. It is amazing! If I didn't have it, I would have to clean the filter everytime I emptied the shop vac. I built a cart so the bucket wasn't always falling over.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Jim - I probably could have cut the video time in 1/2 but I did not use a script, totally winged it, and did it in 1 shot.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

As for the hose, I got the clear 2 1/2 in 25ft long from peach tree. It's a little too big to fit the DD, but some non-adhesive silicone tape secures it well. Haven't had any trouble with it, and I pull on it pretty hard when I don't feel like walking back to move in 6in lol. The tape works really good and doesn't leave any sticky residue, only sticks to itself. I used it on the other end as well to secure the dust collector attatchments. I will post a pic when I get the chance. And for the lid I just used MDF, rabited an edge and put a bead of silicone around to get an air tight seal.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I will have to check out that silicone tape. I have never used it before but have had others recommend it.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

I didn't want to drill my shop vac or my DD so I used a ratcheting tie down to fasten the two together. I can separate them when I want but drag 'em around together all day long <g>.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Marty - so you have had a good chance to try it out?


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, I ended up fastening my DD and shop vac together with a simple ratchet tie-down for the time being because my shop is still in the building stage and I move things around a lot (oops, said that already). I did make a wood ring for the top of the bucket, it did begin to flex a bit but now it's solid. I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I was just using mine today with a double length of hose hooked up to it to use my biscuit joiner further away. It still had great suction and was very effective.

Good to hear it is working out for you.


----------

